# I would like an opinion on wireless mice



## orelan (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't really have a problem, I would just like an opinion. I have a Dell 531S desktop and I would like to get a wireless mouse (the wire is driving me crazy). Does anyone own one of these? and if so, do they work well? What kind is the best and do cheaper one's work as well? I have looked at some at Amazon.com and there is quite a price difference on some. They also mention a keybord coming with it, is that something you have to have for the mouse to run? One last thing, when the ad says wireless mouse for notebook, they don't mean a desktop, do they? As always, I appreciate any help. This site has saved me several times


----------



## elee (Dec 19, 2004)

I have two Logitech mice. One with a laptop and one with a desktop. They both work flawlessly.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

orelan said:


> I don't really have a problem, I would just like an opinion. I have a Dell 531S desktop and I would like to get a wireless mouse (the wire is driving me crazy). Does anyone own one of these? and if so, do they work well?


They work great. 


orelan said:


> What kind is the best and do cheaper one's work as well? I have looked at some at Amazon.com and there is quite a price difference on some.


As with everything, stick to a reputable brand. Logitech and Microsoft are the major players. 


orelan said:


> They also mention a keybord coming with it, is that something you have to have for the mouse to run?


No, of course not. If you only want a mouse, just get a mouse. Don't pay for both when you don't need a keyboard.


orelan said:


> One last thing, when the ad says wireless mouse for notebook, they don't mean a desktop, do they? As always, I appreciate any help. This site has saved me several times


All mice work with both laptops and desktops. When a mouse description says it's for laptops, that usually means it's smaller since it's designed to be portable and fit better into laptop carrying cases. If you're going to be using the mouse all the time on a desktop, you'll probably be happier with a larger mouse.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i would 2nd the quality issue - get a good make - I have purchased some cheap mice in the past and thrown away quite quickly


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I've had luck with both Logitech and Microsoft wireless mouse(s).


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

If there is a chance the mouse will ever be used with a laptop, I like the Logitech mouse with the Nano receiver. It has a 2.4 GHz dongle that plugs into a USB port, so small there is no chance of breaking it off when moving the computer around. My daughter has had one permanently plugged into her laptop about three years.


----------



## orelan (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank-you everyone for all your help. I feel much better now and my next thing is shopping. Again thank-you I appreciate it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

One thing to note is that if you have more than one computer with a wireless mouse in close proximity, you may have issues. I had to replace the second mouse with a wired version for that reason.


----------



## Adderad (Oct 27, 2009)

It is pretty good, i don't like that you have to charge them.
Because they are wireless, sometimes they respond slow when your gaming, wich can be REALLY frustrating.
I'll stick with Logitech MX518, it is one of their older gaming mouse, but still very popular.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

Brand and price are important, I have a Logitech for a long time, it always works well, but for my hand, it has become too bulky, so I got a little Targus but that one is on radio waves and needed its program, it always seems to loose itself, uses a lot of batteries, then I got a Microsoft laser wireless, that mostly works fine but sometimes it forgets to move. 
I can use all of them on laptop and desktop.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

I'm not a fan of wireless mice, find just enough lag to make them a pain when gaming (other than that I find any lag unnoticeable). Like others mentioned logitech makes a good mouse (I'm another fan of the mX518 .. an older series but I like the size and shape for my hand and it's still sensitive and accurate enough for the type of games I play). Another good manufacturer no one mentioned here is Razor


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

I've had a Logitech Wireless Mini Optical (831403-000) for laptop w/USB dongle that snaps to bottom for storage and turns unit on when removed and put into USB plug and off when snapped back to bottom, (obsolete model) that has worked well for several years. I don't travel as much as I used to and forgot to take the battery out. Just last week had to clean out the corrosion, clean contacts, new battery and now it's back working. I'm lucky I could salvage it - they're not cheap.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've been using a Microsoft Wireless IntelliMouse Explorer 2.0 for several years, works great. Needs batteries every few months, but I love working without the cord. I have a small iHome travel mouse that I recently got, it's nice but occasionally loses connection and I have to unplug/plug it's RF adapter.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

I use three Logitech Cordless Trackman Wheel (trackball) mice on PC's. Two within 4 ft. of each other with no crossover problem. Would have another within 8 feet, but that machine is dual boot with ubuntu and Logitech, in their infinite wisdom, does not have drivers for linux and I've found no way to get the cordless to work when ubuntu booted. If I could use in linux I would have three more of the cordless Trackman.:up:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Microsoft wasn't that smart, I had two of these running, but the second one was stepping on the mouse.


----------



## lock11 (Aug 12, 2009)

Go with Logitech . Try the g-7 series if you like to game.


----------



## Guldan (Jan 6, 2010)

I have a logitech G7 mouse, use it for everything including games for years now.

Best mouse i've ever used wired or wireless.


----------

